# My bling sling!!



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

the pictures arent the best but the pink in the sling is a perfect match and the crystals in the sling also go with the crystals in the riser


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh and I ordered the sling from Archerchick!!!!


----------



## De-Gurl (Feb 4, 2007)

now THAT is way cool!!!

and reminds me i need to order some more stones....:wink:


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

DCH3K said:


> the pictures arent the best but the pink in the sling is a perfect match and the crystals in the sling also go with the crystals in the riser


Thanks for posting the pictures, I was anxious to see how it looked on!
your bow is so pretty!!!
I am glad it matches so good, it looks like it really sets it off!


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

archerchick said:


> Thanks for posting the pictures, I was anxious to see how it looked on!
> your bow is so pretty!!!
> I am glad it matches so good, it looks like it really sets it off!


I wish I had a better camera so that you could really see how awesome it really is..... the pictures dont do it justice at all


----------



## sunshinec72 (Jun 16, 2007)

I love it, I love it, I love it!!!! See, we can still be girls!!!!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

That is Gorgeous!! 

Archerchick, I haven't got a pic of mine yet, sorry... I will try and remember to do that and share it.. mine is black and silver to match my bow.


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey Julie, bring it up for the Sept shoot and I will take some pictures for you


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

bumping since someone was asking me about one of these


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

WOW those look pretty cool. 

Nice job archerchick.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

I still havent done it, but I love mine!! I get asked about it all the time.. It definately makes my stand out!


----------



## Witchy1 (Jul 10, 2006)

That's so cool! I saw JAG's at the KC Shootout. It's really pretty.


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks 
Just didn't want the usual wrist slings, so had to add some *BLING* to it!:tongue:

Hey Jag I am gonna have to catch you for photos with your bow sometime _before we shoot through _the range this year huh 

hope to see you all soon!


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

are you still making them? I could use another


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

Yes I am still making them 

http://blingsling.homestead.com/index.html


----------



## Arch Angel (Dec 29, 2007)

The bow.. the sling.. the French manicure.. nothing like a feminine twist to a projectile weapon. Looks good!
:wav:​


----------



## bowhunters97 (Jun 25, 2007)

*I have the same bow!*

I have the same bow! I haven't been able to shoot it much yet because I got it in the late fall. It is an awsome bow and yours looks great too!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

mine is the second one. lots of compliments on it Archerchick.. See you this weekend!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Archerchick took a pic of mine.. where is she?


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

Here I am finally..
sorry ~still trying to do some paperwork and video and photo uploading and stuff :tongue:

It was great to see you this weekend!

here is the photo and check out the cool grip too!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Thanks for a great pic, as always! Good seeing you too.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Hmmm.....I sent an email to her and never got a response. :noidea: Guess I will just stick with what I have. :embara:


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

DeeS said:


> Hmmm.....I sent an email to her and never got a response. :noidea: Guess I will just stick with what I have. :embara:


I had a couple of emails and pm's I responded to, maybe if you have a spam folder you might check~ I answered all the emails that came through to me, wonder if my response got blocked from arriving on your end?


----------



## archerprincess (Mar 24, 2007)

those are awesome slings 
i shoot with a finger sling and not a wrist sling but yours is awesome


----------



## archergurl07 (Jul 30, 2007)

That looks amazing!! I love it


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

here is a picture of my bling sling
on my Martin Tigress ~ the color of my bow is Panther Pink 


www.myblingsling.com


----------



## MsHillbilly94 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Lmao*

OMG, my husband is gonna kill me! 

I WANT ONE (Bling Sling)!!! I have a Pink Elite too (w/o crystals .. LOOONG story) I can not WAIT to show him this thread!

I am currently waiting to see if "Posten" can make me a silver with pink (to match the color) flamed stab. for mine.

Now can someone point out where to find an awesome quiver to match :wink:

I am currently having some redlines fletched up with 2" flex-fletch MAUVE vanes.

Hey, If you can't shoot good - Look Good Shooting! 

Wish I had taken a picture of my "Cobalt" Hoyt Viper! Buddy from Bow Maniac made me a custom stab. (with glitter on it).


----------



## MsHillbilly94 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Lmao*

OMG, my husband is gonna kill me! 

I WANT ONE!!! I have a Pink Elite too (w/o crystals .. LOOONG story) I can not WAIT to show him this thread!

I am currently waiting to see if "Posten" can make me a silver with pink (to match the color) flamed stab. for mine.

Now can someone point out where to find an awesome quiver to match :wink:

I am currently having some redlines fletched up with 2" flex-fletch MAUVE vanes.

Hey, If you can't shoot good - Look Good Shooting! 

Wish I had taken a picture of my "Cobalt" Hoyt Viper! Buddy from Bow Maniac made me a custom stab. (with glitter on it).

Hey DCH3K - mind if I ask "what is your set-up?"


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

MsHillbilly94 said:


> OMG, my husband is gonna kill me!
> 
> I WANT ONE!!! I have a Pink Elite too (w/o crystals .. LOOONG story) I can not WAIT to show him this thread!
> 
> ...


my Dw is 55... my DL is 24.5.... I'm shooting the pink Victory arrows I have not shot through Chrono since changing my arrows but I was getting 270 with the Cx which are lighter spined I have a pink and balck quiver from neet it is more of a Hot pink but I like it!...TAT on the Elite forum can make some really cool shirts that I got!


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

Here is one I just did in 2 tones purple & rhinestones with black I just did on a custom order. I will try to get a picture when she gets it on her bow too

I love purple 
:tongue:


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

WOW looks great! :thumbs_up


----------



## TROPHYCHICK (Feb 16, 2008)

*that's my bling sling!!!*

That is my bling sling! I can't wait for it to get here! I LOVE it! LOVE it! LOVE it!!! I will post a pick of my bow as soon as i receive it! Ladies, you need to order one for yourselves. They really set off your bow! I also have a Equalizer with hot pink strings and a pink and rhinestone bling sling. It's awesome! So when I got my new prestige I immediately ordered this one for it. Thanks Archerchick! Your the best!:wink:


----------



## bowtechbuffy (Jul 3, 2007)

If anyone is intersted, I can make custom quivers to coordinate with just about any equipment you may have. I use heavy Cordura material, not the flimsy nylon that some quivers are made of. Everything I make is designed by me, handcut, and sewn by me. If you're interested, PM me with your choice of colors and I'll send you a quote.


----------



## miamiredneck (Feb 2, 2009)

archerchick said:


> bumping since someone was asking me about one of these


PM sent


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

miamiredneck said:


> PM sent



Message sent


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

TROPHYCHICK said:


> That is my bling sling! I can't wait for it to get here! I LOVE it! LOVE it! LOVE it!!! I will post a pick of my bow as soon as i receive it! Ladies, you need to order one for yourselves. They really set off your bow! I also have a Equalizer with hot pink strings and a pink and rhinestone bling sling. It's awesome! So when I got my new prestige I immediately ordered this one for it. Thanks Archerchick! Your the best!:wink:



I can't wait to see it on your bow, sending it to ya,
It looks better in person 

I hope you all missed all the damaged areas and all is safe and well with your family!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

archerchick, i'm going to need another one for my new bow, with some pink and black this time. you would not believe all of the compliments i got on my black hoyt bow with one of your blingslings on it.. it really set it off!
Keep up the good work! I'll see you soon and we can talk colors.


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

JAG said:


> archerchick, i'm going to need another one for my new bow, with some pink and black this time. you would not believe all of the compliments i got on my black hoyt bow with one of your blingslings on it.. it really set it off!
> Keep up the good work! I'll see you soon and we can talk colors.


Sounds great it will be fun to help you bling up your new bow  I think the pink and black would look great with it!:thumbs_up


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

here is one in green and purple with silver accent


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Just ordered mine for my new bow!!! Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Freesemomma (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi there, what is the best way to order one of these? I would LOVE one!!
Thanks!


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

~*~Archerchick~*~
www.myarcheryclub.com
Tupperware Specials-Storage Solutions-Lifetime warranty
www.ILuvDeals.com / ArcheryView / The *Bling* Sling!

Under Archerchicks Replys she has her ad for the bling sling click on it and order...what are you waiting for??? lol:darkbeer:


----------



## KT Berberich (Jan 29, 2009)

*NICE Work!!*

Archerchick-Nice products! Good to see the AT Women support. Did I miss the details of your contact info in the thread? Hit me back so I can get one. :cheers: Here's to AT women!:cheers:


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

you can PM me 
here is a site www.myblingsling.com 
shows a few but can custom make whatever color & with more or less Bling


----------



## 1hotdoe (Feb 18, 2009)

*RE: bling sling ordered*

Just ordered my first bling sling. Can't wait for it to come in!:angel4:


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

You can see Trophychick's on her bow here

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1054211849#post1054211849


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

i got another this weekend, havent had a chance to get it on my bow, but I will post pics as soon as I do, this one has pink in it. The first one that she made for me back in March of 07 is still shining and looking good on my black Hoyt. A really great product Archerchick.. Thanks again!


----------

